# PVC enthusiasts!



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

...that's Panel Van Conversions :? 

After a 3 week delay we collected our new van from Lowdham's today. The handover was very thorough and we are totally excited to be 'in the club' so to speak. just a request for ideas from owners of smaller vans for their top tips on space saving etc. as storage is at a premium.

Many thanks in advance

Guy n Mel


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*PVC*

And there was I thinking it was a new alternative to rubber and plastic bags 

Steve


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi and congrats on the new PVC van! We have had a panel van for three years and we love it. Storage can be a bit of an issue, but we have managed to squeeze a lot into it and kept finding little nooks and crannies.

In no particular order.
I use the sliding door to go in and out of the van and therefore can keep a couple of pairs of shoes in the foot well, just have to remember they are there! I lost a good Ecco sandal last year!

Small fold up shopping bags take up only the tiniest amount of space, better than the bigger ones.

Saucepans that stack into each other, there was a thread on here during the week about such saucepans.

If you have a grill, then store things in it while travelling. I keep my frying pan and my home made cake in it.

We have storage for infill cushions under the rear seat and we also keep our water hose and folding warning triangles in there too.

I buy small packets of tissues and have them dispersed in small spaces around the van, better than a big box.

Rationalise everything. One set of cutlery, delph, etc for each person. Don't be tempted to bring full sets.

Don't have too many clothes and bring things that can be squashed flat. Hiking gear is the best for a van.

When you have packed the kitchen cupboards, look for small spaces and use them for small items, like herbs, pepper etc.
Decant cooking oil,olive oil etc into smaller bottles. 

Start collecting salt and pepper and sugar sachets when you visit restaurants. They stay dry and we keep ours in a very small plastic storage box. I never pass up the opportunity to squirrel away a little container of jam or marmalade either! And there's ketchup and mayo to be stashed away, naughty but very useful.

When parked up, we have to swivel the front seats to make the bed and we use the area behind the seats on the floors to store things when we are in bed, such as body boards, beach chairs. These are transported in the bathroom when we are on the move. Amazing what will fit in behind those seats!!

Small plastic baskets are useful for maximising storage in cupboards, and never waste space in the fridge if you have a bit left over put something in there.
It's great fun, I could probably think of loads of other things. Take a notebook with you on every trip to write down things you might have forgotten and bring thick elastic bands, bulldog clips, clothes pegs, small plastic bags and half used kitchen rolls.
Hope this helps.

Ca


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

*PVC*

Thanks Ca some great tips, Before SWMBO gets stuck in I'm going to take some single malts in to see which size bottles fit so I can claim a space 

Steve with so many posters on here one has to get noticed :lol:


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

We downsized from a Starspirit with overcab which had so much space for two. Choice of beds etc. You have to learn to be so tidy and sparing with what you take. Go to the supermarket more often and take only the clothes you need not the clothes you would want to take.
Mine has glass windows and being able to go down country lanes in Cornwall etc. without cringing every time I go near to an overhanging bush etc. which used to scratch the acrylic windows and the bodywork.
I have never regretted changing to a van conversion, looking forward to a month in France in June in it.


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

Relatively new to Motorhoming, just bought our van in the Autumn, so only been away a few times. Sucepans wiith folding handles from Tefal fit in very well, as they are usually quite bulky. Argos do a set, quite pricey, but worth it.

We have 2 folding seats that are not very comfortable, but do fold away into bags. However, we are looking at getting 2 loungers and putting them in between the bikes on the bike rack.

David


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

You might get some useful tips from here >MHF Blog<

Jura malt whisky cheap and good for storage squat square bottle (my van Jura bottles contain Abalour and Lagavulin at the moment)


----------

